# Will mice that are born prematurely do well in later life?



## Perluna (Oct 1, 2013)

A couple of weeks ago, I bought a pair of baby mice from a breeder. One is chocolate and white (male) and the other is dark grey and white (female). They were both born prematurely and as a result, the mother 'abandoned' them as she sensed that they were weak. The breeder tried putting a foster mum in with the babies but she ended up eating all of them - leaving only the 2 babies which I have and one other. They were sold at 4 and a half weeks old (originally she was going to sell them to me at 4 weeks but due to delays I couldn't get to here then - but she lied and told me that they were 7 weeks on the internet and then when I met her she said they were actually only 4 and a half weeks old!). They both seem perfectly healthy apart from the occasional sneezing but I've read that all mice do that now and again. They behave the same was as my other 4 mice do, eating, drinking, running in their exercise wheels etc. I was just wondering whether the fact that they were born prematurely would affect their size? They do seem small for their age.

Thanks to anyone who can help. I'm just concerned for their general welfare. I understand that you should never buy underage mice from breeders however I did not know they were 4.5 weeks old until it was too late to cancel. I certainly do not want to fuel a potential money-maker.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

4.5 weeks is not too young to sell. I sell mine from 4 weeks.
Are you sure they are born prematurely? Mice that are born too earlier usually don't survive for more than a few days. If they are, I wouldn't breed them, but I'm sure they make fine pets. I wouldn't hope for too long lives for them, though.


----------



## Perluna (Oct 1, 2013)

Fantasia Mousery said:


> 4.5 weeks is not too young to sell. I sell mine from 4 weeks.
> Are you sure they are born prematurely? Mice that are born too earlier usually don't survive for more than a few days. If they are, I wouldn't breed them, but I'm sure they make fine pets. I wouldn't hope for too long lives for them, though.


The woman told me that they were born prematurely, that's all I know. They definitely look smaller than normal mice their age. We actually wanted the female as a friend for our current lone female mouse as she has just lost her cagemate due to illness. I wanted another boy mouse anyway, and I do not plan on breeding them. I'm hoping that the babies will start to fill out soon. They do everything normally so hopefully they won't be affected by their bad start in life.

I was told that you should never sell mice until they are 5 weeks old. The females should be left with the mum after they have been separated from the males as it makes them more hardy. I personally would never buy from someone selling them at 4 weeks as I think that is too young and many sources have given me reason to believe this.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

realy there would be no way of telling. It could be they are just runts and born smaller than normal healthy mice and that's why the breeder thinks they were premature, in which case I would assume they may be stunted growth and may be weaker immunity,


----------

